# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Making money from your 3D printer !!!

## Daniel

Hi everyone,
I want to introduce you new concept and platform named 3D-Linked.

3D-Linked is an internet based platform which gathers partners in order to print a 3D object.
The main collaborators are: CAD designers, 3D printers' owners and clients who wish to print a 3D object.
Most of the people don't have the skills or the knowledge to design their idea into CAD.
Furthermore, most of the people don't have a 3D printer !!!.
3D-Linked takes those three needs into one internet platform.

3D-Linked gives the opportunity to make money from the personal 3D printers!!

Link to the site: http://www.3d-linked.com

----------


## rene1981

Hey Daniel,

I looked at your site, and however the idea is great, I don't know how it will work as an owner of a 3D printer.
Can you tell me a bit more about it?

Gr. René

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

Nice name, bro.

Personally, as Rene knows I'm a modeler, I'm not sure how this would be beneficial to me either... 
Would this make me more money than partnering with one person to let them sell my models? @rene1981 ^_^

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

> Link to the site: http://www.3d-linked.com



Holy crap, this is the worst site I have ever seen... It's so badly designed and there are grammar mistakes everywhere.

There's no way this is a legitimate thing, there are almost no details on how you get the money or anything else for that matter.

I would strongly advise on *NOT* giving your real name, address, or email.


I'll be looking into this a bit more, but this seems like a huge scam. OP has only one post, that being this one.


//EDIT: Before I get yelled at about how it clearly says 'BETA', I just want to point out a few things that shouldn't exist even in a beta of something:

When you mouse over an image it displays the name of the image file
The title line on the "How it works" page reads as "So how it works?", when it should read "So, how does it work?"
On the "How it works" page, the images that rotate are not size restricted, and they constantly get bigger and smaller, shifting the text and pictures below them as they do
On the "About Us" page, it literally says nothing about who they are, or what previous experience they have to be able to run this.
The contact email is a Gmail, and while I have no problem with Gmail -I use it myself- it is the easiest to create a new account on. They don't even have an email @ their own site.
You can't actually USE the service yet, they claim that they're just gathering info on people that are interested.


I have designed sites in the past, and worked with professional web designers, this is ALL wrong.

----------


## Daniel

> Hey Daniel,
> 
> I looked at your site, and however the idea is great, I don't know how it will work as an owner of a 3D printer.
> Can you tell me a bit more about it?
> 
> Gr. René


Hi Rene,
Thanks for visiting the site.

As an owner of a 3D printer this platform enables you receiving "jobs" from anyone who wants to print his idea and does not have a 3D printer.
The "client" can choose from large data base the printer owner according to main parameters like DPI,response rate, material type and more. 
Once the connection is made, the printer owner will send the price for this job. and after several days the 3D model will arrive to the client by ups.

Please notice that this site is on his beta phase, meaning that once the database will be big enough, 3D-Linked will open the ability to  choose the partners and to actually use this platform as it was meant  to be.​ 

We in 3D-Linked, think that printing a 3D model should be easy and widely spread.
    We take the conservative world of 3D printing to the world of "Peer-to-peer renting" or "Collaborative consumption".

----------


## Daniel

Hi MysteryAlabaster,
Indeed as you said, this site his on his beta phase. as I wrote to Rene "once the database will be big enough, 3D-Linked will open the ability to   choose the partners and to actually use this platform as it was meant   to be.​"

I thank you for your comments, and we will try as soon as possible to fix those bugs!!

Again you were right that 3D-Linked is not a big company. (we hope we will be some day...)
Also "www.airbnb.com" started with 3 peole and today they are huge.

Regarding to your skill as a "modeler", it is about the same process as being a 3D printer owner.
"Clients" which dont know how to create 3D models will contact you for converting thier ideas into a valid and known CAD file format.

Thanks again,
Daniel.

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

> Hi MysteryAlabaster,
> Indeed as you said, this site his on his beta phase. as I wrote to Rene "once the database will be big enough, 3D-Linked will open the ability to   choose the partners and to actually use this platform as it was meant   to be.​"
> 
> I thank you for your comments, and we will try as soon as possible to fix those bugs!!
> 
> Again you were right that 3D-Linked is not a big company. (we hope we will be some day...)
> Also "www.airbnb.com" started with 3 peole and today they are huge.
> 
> Regarding to your skill as a "modeler", it is about the same process as being a 3D printer owner.
> ...



I get all of that just fine. What I don't get is why there are no names on the website.

It might just be me, but when I see something and there is no legal name attached to it, it makes me nervous. As a general rule, I want to know who you are, what you're doing, why you're doing it, how you plan to do it, what makes you right for the job, and what makes me want to trust you with my name and address.

I, as a consumer, and possible customer, want to know that my information and anything else of mine that you touch/see/know about is safe with you. And the only way I see that you can do that, is give names.


In your original post, you make no connection between you and the site, but now, you speak as if you are a major part of it. Little confusing...
Also, even here, you have only your first name, yet you ask me for my full name and my address even, on your sign-up pages.


//EDIT: I just want to say, that I genuinely mean no offence here, and I know it might seem like I do. I'm just one of those people who thinks that when you make something for public use, you should add a little polish even if, as a whole, your product is raw and unrefined.

----------


## Daniel

> I get all of that just fine. What I don't get is why there are no names on the website.
> 
> It might just be me, but when I see something and there is no legal name attached to it, it makes me nervous. As a general rule, I want to know who you are, what you're doing, why you're doing it, how you plan to do it, what makes you right for the job, and what makes me want to trust you with my name and address.
> 
> I, as a consumer, and possible customer, want to know that my information and anything else of mine that you touch/see/know about is safe with you. And the only way I see that you can do that, is give names.
> 
> 
> In your original post, you make no connection between you and the site, but now, you speak as if you are a major part of it. Little confusing...
> Also, even here, you have only your first name, yet you ask me for my full name and my address even, on your sign-up pages.
> ...













 Hi 
MysteryAlabaster,
I quite agree with you that it is problematic to give information to someone you do not trust.

Some of us in 3D-Linked are working in one of the 3D printers companies, so this activity is still anonymous.

I'm sure that as time passes and 3D-Linked will grow, we will not need this anonymity. Meanwhile, I can assure you we have the experience and responsibility which are necessary to establish such a new platform that will lead the world of 3D to new possibilities.

Daniel.

----------


## rene1981

@ Daniel,

thanks for your answer.
How do the customer know what the price of the object is?
Or, how do I know what the price may / can be? Is there a minimum price? Or a price per gram? Or ...?

Gr. René

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

> @ Daniel,
> 
> thanks for your answer.
> How do the customer know what the price of the object is?
> Or, how do I know what the price may / can be? Is there a minimum price? Or a price per gram? Or ...?
> 
> Gr. René



It says on the site that the one who has the printer sends a quote for the price to the buyer.

Basically, from what I gather, you won't know until you ask.

----------

